# 68 GTO Body Ground Straps & Ignition Coil ??



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'm trying to figure the exact location of my ground straps and my ignition coil. I've been looking through "GTO Restoration Guide 64-72 by Zazarine" second edition, but it only has pictures of the ground straps for 65-67 and 71. It doesn't really show all of the locations. I purchased my ground straps from Ames.

Also does anyone have a picture of the proper way the iginition coil should be mounted?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Ames gives you 3 or 4 ground straps but you only need two. One goes from a right side/rear bolt in the head to the fire wall or voltage regulator mounting screw. The other (short one) connects between the lower front of the right wheel well housing to the top of the frame rail. You should see holes for it.

The coil bracket mounts to the inside of the throttle cable bracket so the coil faces up. There is an alignment pin on the coil bracket that mates with a hole in the throttle cable bracket. 

Attached are pictures I found on the internet.

Hope this helps


----------



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you very much. I was looking at the 1st picture you posted, but I could not find one that clear. Very much appreciated!



68Resto-mod said:


> Ames gives you 3 or 4 ground straps but you only need two. One goes from a right side/rear bolt in the head to the fire wall or voltage regulator mounting screw. The other (short one) connects between the lower front of the right wheel well housing to the top of the frame rail. You should see holes for it.
> 
> The coil bracket mounts to the inside of the throttle cable bracket so the coil faces up. There is an alignment pin on the coil bracket that mates with a hole in the throttle cable bracket.
> 
> ...


----------

